# Update On 30 Bhds Leaks



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

It seems that every year or so, we get into a situation where signatures - in many cases - have grown to unacceptable sizes. Oversize signatures can overwhelm smaller monitors, such as laptops. Large photo and/or graphic file sizes not only unnecessarily waste server space, but also slow download times to unacceptable levels (especially for those using slower Internet connections). As signatures appear at the bottom of every post we make, the problem quickly compounds, and leads to a less enjoyable viewing experience for all.

That said, we also recognize that signatures are a great way to let members know a little bit about each other. This can be of particular value and interest to Outbackers newcomers. Signatures are also a valuable tool for promoting upcoming Outbackers events and rallies. As such, we have reviewed the current rules, and made some changes that address both the need to provide valuable information, and minimize the screen 'real estate' devoted to signatures.

Overall, the allowed signature area has nearly been doubled from the previous limit, but substantially controls the vertical dimension of the signature, making for a much more efficient use of that valuable screen real estate mentioned earlier. Please review the following updated rules, and if your signature falls outside the limits prescribed, make whatever adjustments are necessary to bring your signature into compliance as soon as possible. We recognize that not all members have access to the tools to appropriately size their images, and will be happy to provide assistance to those that require it.

Thank you for your time,
Administrator

1. Signatures may include up to four (4) lines of text. One line may be over-sized (maximum: Size 2) for use as a header, remaining lines shall be the the default size. There is no restriction on the use of font, color or modifiers (bold, italic, etc.). Text may include approved emoticons.

2. Graphic or photo images may be included. Individual images shall not exceed 100 pixels (vertical) x 500 pixels (horizontal). Multiple images are allowed, but must all reside within a single horizontal band no more than 100 pixels (vertical) x 800 pixels (horizontal).

3. Additionally, another image band may be included for the exclusive display of Outbackers.com rally or event promotional banners. Individual banners may not exceed 60 pixels (vertical) x 500 pixels (horizontal). Multiple banners are allowed, but must all reside within a single horizontal band no more than 60 pixels (vertical) x 800 pixels (horizontal).

4. Photo and graphic images to be included should be saved at resolutions no higher than 72DPI. The use of tools for further optimizing images for use on the web is highly encouraged. Many photo and/or graphics editing programs include such tools.

5. Multiple frame animated graphics are allowed, but should be stored on a remote server, and then linked to your Outbackers signature.

6. Signature content is governed by the same rules that apply to the rest of the Outbackers.com site and forums.

7. The use of a signature to advertise or promote products and/or services is not allowed.

8. The Administrator reserves the right to edit or delete any signature or portion thereof to assure compliance with these rules.

A sample signature is shown below. This example represents the maximum allowable signature size as defined in the above rules:

--------------------
*To an Outbacker, camping is life... Everything else is just waiting!*
Ralph, Alice, DD (14), DS (11) and 'Norton' - Sea Ranch, Hawaii
TT: *Outback 30BHQ*, Desert Rose interior, Sway-Away W/D hitch system, TravelTek Proportional brake controller
TV: *Ford F-350* King Ranch Crew Cab, 6.4L PowerStroke, 6-Speed (Manual)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hows that? I squeezed my sig best I could!
Kinda ruined the look of it, but oh well.. Rules run our life.

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hows that? I squeezed my sig best I could!
> Kinda ruined the look of it, but oh well.. Rules run our life.
> 
> Carey


Carey,
Nice a shot as it is, you still need to get the photo down within the prescribed limits. It's 144 pixels tall now, and needs to be reduced to no more than 100 pixels. If you need help with that, I will be happy to lend a hand.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

It seems that I was one of the offenders.







Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Airboss said:


> It seems that I was one of the offenders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Airboss. And for what it's worth, I don't view anyone as 'offenders' in regards to this issue, as I don't believe anybody created a signature with the intent to offend. They just tended to grow over time. Thanks for making the adjustments.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I think I am legal now.. lol No prob Doug. This is your place. I never new how much work this stuff is until I went and did it on my own.

Thanks for being the owner here and a great one at that! I would want nothing to do with it! I respect all of your hard work to keep this the best forum on the whole net!

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, Carey. And the sig looks great!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I decided to go with the minimalist look - I like it! If folks want to see my rig they can look at my album right? I guess I could put a link in to a picture.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

okey dokey, Doug will you assist with mine plz?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> okey dokey, Doug will you assist with mine plz?


Absolutely Doxie, I'd be happy to.








I see a couple of your photos reside on an off-site server, which makes it a little more complicated, but not hard. I will contact you later today and we can get it all sorted out.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for keeping up on this Doug. I've seen a couple of comments lately on the slowness to load our pages when using dial-up or slow connections. Keeping our signatures small (yet creative) should help these folks.

Ed


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Doug,

My signature was a single graphic that included text amd was smaller than the combined example. I tried to reduce it and now it is illegible. Got any suggestion?

Thank!
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am able to read it fine, but maybe on a small screen, it s difficult. Could you do the map seperate and then the words. I don t know how to (thats why I don t have the map







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I removed one line...now I have 4 and a small image.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just checking my sig

Looks OK to me


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I am able to read it fine, but maybe on a small screen, it s difficult. Could you do the map seperate and then the words. I don t know how to (thats why I don t have the map
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, It's SMALLER than the example given in the first post. It is a single image. I looked at and measured many others. It is actually also _smaller_ in byte count than most of the others. I took time in Photoshop CS3 to make sure it was efficient.

Doug - if it is too large eliminate it. I'm tired of this crap.

Tripp


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

To the people with dial up or slow service, this 'crap' is important to them. Waiting for all the signatures and pictures to load was a problem for them. A happy medium needed to be found.

You are obviously unhappy with this forum and I do not have an answer for that.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TrippHammer said:


> Doug - *if it is too large eliminate it. I'm tired of this crap*.
> 
> Tripp


Well that was the response we are looking for. As with many posts and comments the basic question is why? Why was it needed to said that way and who was it to impress? The signature issue was due to a few overzealous people and 99% of them know who they are but the thread was a reminder to all. If they are truly too big you will be notified but if you are fine (or close) then there will be no comment.

BTW your signature line reads fine and it would not have drawn comment from the moderators.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tripp,

I can see the problem you would have reducing your current graphic, but I can see a couple of alternatives that would solve the problem. First, you still have a good bit of horizontal space available, it would not be difficult to rearrange things a bit to take advantage of that space and be within the limits. Since you have PhotoShop, it should be a breeze to do. Another option would be to move some of the text to the allowed text lines. Or, as you suggested, you can just remove it. Your choice.

All,
I would like to make a correction to a comment Andy made in the previous post. *The new limits are the limits*. We are not going to get into trading one space for another. That's how this stuff ends up getting out of hand. In the past it's been: one person goes just a little bit over this way and thats okay, then the next person is just a touch over that way, and on and on. Next thing you know, we have screen filling signatures again. The new rules were designed to provide a reasonable balance between the desire to share information in signatures, and the need to minimize the overall impact on the viewing experience. In spite of what some people like to believe, we do not indulge in favoritism in the administration of this forum. I expect *all* members signatures to be brought into compliance with the new rules.

Thank you for your cooperation on this matter,
Doug


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> okey dokey, Doug will you assist with mine plz?


Maybe if you removed the blood dripping off the fangs of that beast you could save a few pixels.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

As you can see mine has been "fixed". But I have a question. What is the Lo-Fi version of the site if it's not for people with dial-up and slow connections?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

kyoutback said:


> As you can see mine has been "fixed". But I have a question. What is the Lo-Fi version of the site if it's not for people with dial-up and slow connections?


It aint that big of a deal is it ky?

There are tons and tons of people out here in the west who have dial up.. If you are outside of any city limits, its all dial up..

I know back east everyone has access to high speed..

C'mon dude, dont let it hurt your feelings.

Carey


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks doug. i,m on a laptop (uplugged) and this will help lots.

As far as dial -up i didn,t become a member till this dec because i live in the (country) and just recently got hispeed (thank god) and it just took to long for eveything not just just the signatures. 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DOUG TRYING TO KEEP EVERYBODY HAPPY. BEST SITE ON THE WEB.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Doug,

I need your help!

Brian


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not Doug and in no way will ever try to be but I can resize your picture.

It's now 100x230 with the same aspect ratio. Hard to read the black text though if you have the original I'd change the text to white and it should be good to go.









you can save it to your gallery or just use it from mine, might copy it to yours though.

Bill.

There is a free program you can download called PMView Pro. I've been using it for about a year but it says I'm on day 17 of 31 and it's been stuck that way for months. It's quick and dirty, no flashy confusing anything about it.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Good enough!

Thanks Bill!

Brian


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> As you can see mine has been "fixed". But I have a question. What is the Lo-Fi version of the site if it's not for people with dial-up and slow connections?


It aint that big of a deal is it ky?

There are tons and tons of people out here in the west who have dial up.. If you are outside of any city limits, its all dial up..

I know back east everyone has access to high speed..

C'mon dude, dont let it hurt your feelings.

Carey
[/quote]

It takes a lot more than this to hurt my feelings. I'm just pointing out the obvious solution for people with slow connections that keeps being ignored.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its not being ignored. Those with slower speed might just enjoy seeing the sig pictures. Even with hi speed, reading is easier with all the sig a uniform size.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> What is the Lo-Fi version of the site if it's not for people with dial-up and slow connections?


The "Lo-Fi" version isn't nearly as easy to use. You can't, for example, easily find new posts. You've got to sift through each topic you are interested in, and each posting within that, in order to find out if there are "new" postings. If it were simply a text-only version of the board I'd agree with you, but it's user interface is severely limited.

The other problem is that we are putting content into our signatures, which is invisible in Lo-Fi mode. Much of the rally and event advertising is invisible to Lo-Fi viewers.

(FYI, you access the Lo-Fi version by going to the very bottom of each page on Outbackers and click on "Lo-Fi" located in the center of the horizontal bar.)

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4ME said:


> okey dokey, Doug will you assist with mine plz?


Maybe if you removed the blood dripping off the fangs of that beast you could save a few pixels.
[/quote]

Fangs? Beast? my precious little angel? Sic em Crickie, go get em girl!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I had help with my signature....if it's not ok...plz tell me!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> okey dokey, Doug will you assist with mine plz?


Maybe if you removed the blood dripping off the fangs of that beast you could save a few pixels.
[/quote]

Fangs? Beast? my precious little angel? Sic em Crickie, go get em girl!
[/quote]

AARRRGGGHHH!!!!!!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Since resistance is futile, and being a good proletariat, I have resized my signature line to meet with current standards covered by OHSA, ADA, ANSI, UL, MSHA, ASPCA, DOT, DOL, DOD, and DOUG.









Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Since resistance is futile, and being a good proletariat, I have resized my signature line to meet with current standards covered by OHSA, ADA, ANSI, UL, MSHA, ASPCA, DOT, DOL, DOD, and DOUG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even at a small scale, I love your picture. It appears you have a GREAT spot overlooking a lake. Man...is it SUMMER yet?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Since resistance is futile, and being a good proletariat, I have resized my signature line to meet with current standards covered by OHSA, ADA, ANSI, UL, MSHA, ASPCA, DOT, DOL, DOD, and DOUG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even at a small scale, I love your picture. It appears you have a GREAT spot overlooking a lake. Man...is it SUMMER yet?







[/quote]







...in Africa.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Since resistance is futile, and being a good proletariat, I have resized my signature line to meet with current standards covered by OHSA, ADA, ANSI, UL, MSHA, ASPCA, DOT, DOL, DOD, and DOUG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proletariat? I'm looking that one up!! Never heard that before! Hmmmmm!

On Edit..Got it NOUN: 1a. The class of industrial wage earners who, possessing neither capital nor production means, must earn their living by selling their labor.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Since resistance is futile, and being a good proletariat, I have resized my signature line to meet with current standards covered by OHSA, ADA, ANSI, UL, MSHA, ASPCA, DOT, DOL, DOD, and DOUG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proletariat? I'm looking that one up!! Never heard that before! Hmmmmm!

On Edit..Got it NOUN: 1a. The class of industrial wage earners who, possessing neither capital nor production means, must earn their living by selling their labor.
[/quote]

Go to your Thesaurus.

Synonyms: working class, grassroots, hoi polloi, workers, masses, blue-collars, public

It was also prominent in George Orwell's "1984".

Bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Since resistance is futile, and being a good proletariat, I have resized my signature line to meet with current standards covered by OHSA, ADA, ANSI, UL, MSHA, ASPCA, DOT, DOL, DOD, and DOUG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even at a small scale, I love your picture. It appears you have a GREAT spot overlooking a lake. Man...is it SUMMER yet?








[/quote]

That is about 10-12 miles from our house. It is Site #25, Victoria Campground (Corp of Engineers), Lake Allatoona.

Bob


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

testing... is this OK?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Its been a while since ive been around. I tried to give up computers for my new yars resolution but it didnt last long.....
I HAVE missed everyone. Ill get my sig in compliance quickly. This was the first of many topics i need to read and get caught up on.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i think im OK now. Just needed to reduce my font size.

Please comfirm.

Thanks!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Its been a while since ive been around. I tried to give up computers for my new yars resolution but it didnt last long.....
> I HAVE missed everyone. Ill get my sig in compliance quickly. This was the first of many topics i need to read and get caught up on.


Why would you want to give us up? We are part of a twelve step program. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Its been a while since ive been around. I tried to give up computers for my new yars resolution but it didnt last long.....
> I HAVE missed everyone. Ill get my sig in compliance quickly. This was the first of many topics i need to read and get caught up on.


Why would you want to give us up? We are part of a twelve step program. James
[/quote]

Ah...we'd knew you'd be back.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Its been a while since ive been around. I tried to give up computers for my new yars resolution but it didnt last long.....
> I HAVE missed everyone. Ill get my sig in compliance quickly. This was the first of many topics i need to read and get caught up on.


Why would you want to give us up? We are part of a twelve step program. James
[/quote]

Ah...we'd knew you'd be back.








[/quote]
Glad to be back!
Actually we had a few weeks off and traveled around. just enjoyed the time off with the kids and family. Now its back to work and soon ill be leaving for Japan (work related) for a few weeks..... cant wait...


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a hard time figuring this stuff out anyway....So I'll keep it simple...

Bob


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> It was also prominent in George Orwell's "1984".


That's what I was thinking too.

Remember, Big Brother is watching.









When is the "Two Minutes Hate?"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

reminder


----------

